# nsfw weight gain/inflation rp



## vivaciousvixey (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm still a bit new at roleplaying, and am open to other kinks, etc as well. 18+ please. Would prefer the PMs, but I have discord if necessary.


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2018)

I have discord too


----------



## theawakening (Jul 18, 2018)

what does one do with nsfw?


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2018)

I don’t know


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 19, 2018)

vivaciousvixey said:


> I'm still a bit new at roleplaying, and am open to other kinks, etc as well. 18+ please. Would prefer the PMs, but I have discord if necessary.



hey there I posted something similar to this I wouldnt mind doing one.


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2018)

Neither do I


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Apr 8, 2019)

I can do that rp and have discord


----------



## Joltz (Apr 14, 2019)

hello


----------



## Dongding (Apr 14, 2019)

omigosh Universe leik teh roun boiz? uwu


----------



## BrutusKristov (Jun 4, 2019)

I'm open to RPing a wg/inflation scenario if you need a big burr!


----------



## Renamon50 (Jun 4, 2019)

im open to roleplaying just send me a pm


----------

